# Help! Pectoral Fin Problem ?Fin Rot ?Damage



## Finn0405 (Apr 25, 2014)

This is my first betta fish; I got him just a few weeks ago. I noticed yesterday and even more last night that his right pectoral fin looks sort of damaged. Like part of the "skin" has detatched from the fin structure and now sticks together near the base of his fin. (Having difficulty describing it). There are no white spots on the affected fin.

Here's all the information I have for you so far:

He's in a 1.5 gallon tank right now (he and I are relocating soon, then I plan to get him a bigger tank). I clean his tank once weekly, but I'm about to clean it again. The first time I cleaned it, I noticed a lot of slime on the tank and his rocks. The second time I cleaned it, there wasn't a lot of slime, not sure if that has anything to do with his fin or not... I dechlorinate the water with each change and do about 50% water changes. I am careful with the temperature; I keep it between 75-79 degrees. 

He has a moss ball, large earthy-like rocks, and a plastic plant with leaves that he he likes to rest on during the night. I've also noticed I have been feeding him a bit too much (I alternate between flakes, dead shrimp, and pellets). He doesn't seem to be having any swim bladder problems right now, so I'm just working on feeding him better portions (I also skipped feeding yesterday).

He also recently started puffing his gills out at me. I've read this is usually just a territorial thing and not to worry about. However, he only began doing it today; he's never been a gill puffer. There's no gill discoloration.

Anyway, I'm worried that the pectoral fin problem might be due to *fin rot*. I also read that betta fish can *damage* their pectoral fins on large rocks if they try to burrow between them; my fish definitely likes to burrow. 

Please, please help me figure out what this is and how I can help him! I know I'm new at this, but I've definitely grown very fond of my new swimming friend and want to make sure he's okay.

Here's a picture of the pectoral fin. I'm having difficulty getting a good face-forward picture of it, but this one seems to display the clumpy-look of the fin nicely.

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

It might be fin rot -- The pictures are not clear at all so I can't really see whats going on.
If you are going to keep your fish in a 1.5 gallon (although I suggest getting a 2.5 gallon ASAP) you need to do more water changes. Like once a day or once every other day. Also do more then 50%. I do weekly water changes in 2.5 gallon and that isn't really enough. 
If it is fin rot, buy some aquarium salt (you can find it at any fish store) and add that to tank - 1tsp per gallon. 
Also increase to temperature to at least 80. 75 is way too low. You might want to increase it to 82 to get rid of the fin rot.


----------



## Finn0405 (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks so much for your reply, Vivian! 

I realize the pictures aren't clear, but essentially, everything that the pictures show is exactly what it looks like--clumpy near the base of his pectoral fin.

I'll be moving him to one at least that size tank within the next week--again due to moving/transportation this weekend.

Do you recommend I take out the rocks/plant for the time being? And also, do you recommend 100% water change today?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I would take the live plants plants out (so the moss ball) just in case it is fin rot, you don't want anything from the plant effecting your fish.

I do recommend doing full 100% water changes, especially if its fin rot. The best way to cure fin rot is lots of clean and warm water.


----------



## Finn0405 (Apr 25, 2014)

Great plan, thanks.

Here's I think a better picture of his fins from an above shot (I realized it'd be easier to capture a picture in a closed environment--his original cup-- and that I have a "sports" mode on my camera!) Not sure I can take many more though; he's getting pretty upset from the camera flash.

Let me know if this helps with the diagnosis. Off to do my 100% water change now then to get the aquarium salt.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

it looks more like fin damage to me (ive never really had a betta get fin rot just their pectoral fin but it know it can happen).

Check your plants and rocks and make sure there are not any rough or sharp edges. I recommend only using silk or live plants since they are less likely to rip or fish's fins. Petco sells silk plants for pretty cheap (you can get a set of 3 for like 10 dollars or one for like 7).


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I could have sworn that I posted on this thread.....I don't see any actual damage though. I'm not quite sure if I'm understanding correctly but it just looks like he's colored up now and is acquiring coloring on his pectorals. Sometimes you won't notice this until he's all colored up and fairly comfortable in his tank. But with colored pectorals sometimes parts of the fin stay cellophane/clear and this can look like it's ripped when it really isn't. His pectoral shape is also normal for VT's as your boy is.

Vivian, why do you suggest taking live plants out? Plants will help keep water quality good!

Also, if it is just colored pectorals, here have a picture of one of my VT's who's fins are nicely colored up ^_^


----------



## Finn0405 (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow! Okay, you might be right, Lilnaugrim. In fact, the "clear part" of his right fin is still shaped well. It's the the color part, like you said, that looks abnormal. 

Just to be safe, I'm going to still grab silk plants/live plants, too. I like the idea of having safer plants for him. And grab him a heater/change his water more regularly until I get get him a bigger tank.

Thank you guys!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I only suggested taking the live plants out incase they had a bacteria on them or something, otherwise keep them in.


----------



## Finn0405 (Apr 25, 2014)

Do you think increasing the temp of the water will help make the moss ball safer for him?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Increasing the temp has nothing really to do with live plants. The Marimo will survive in basically anything  Live plants are a whole other deal so make sure you do your research first! You'll need adequate light source and then fertilizer is always a plus. There are also three different levels of plants when it comes to lighting, some plants grow great in low light conditions so they are called low light plants. Marimo is one of them, then Medium light and High Light. High light plants are quite demanding when it comes to light. And then there are different growth rates, fast growing, medium growth and slow growth, Marimo falls under slow growth.

The damage probably came from plastic plants. As stated, they can really rip and tear up Bettas fins. Silk and Fabric plants are great, although some can still be dangerous. Kind of like paper cuts, some of the silk/fabric have harder leaves kind of like a thicker paper and so it can still rip the Bettas fins. Live plants almost 99% of the time will never rip your fishes fins but as I said, they can be a lot of work but they are rewarding! Live plants can at least propagate and give off baby plants unlike silk! But live plants can also die where silk/fabric ones do not. So it's your choice!


----------

